#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Будда 2013

## Song Goku

нашел на ютубе  сериал Будда 2013 года на индийском  языке, может кто-то решит совершить благое дело и займется переводом? :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

В этом разделе опустите глаза немного ниже. А фильм чисто болливудский, на любителя. В 14 серии Гаутама до сих пор не ушёл в отшельники. Закончится все тем, что он окажется аватаром Вишну. Народ Капилавасту во главе с Митхуном Чакраборти станцуют брейк-данс, а бог Брахма которого сыграет постаревший Каппур призовет всех изучать Веды:-)

----------

Ho Shim (28.10.2014), Neroli (28.10.2014), Sengel (29.10.2014), Алексей Л (25.02.2018), Доня (24.02.2018), Кузьмич (28.10.2014), Нихираш (29.10.2014), Фил (27.10.2014), Эделизи (28.10.2014)

----------


## Доня

Вот хочется посмотреть автобиографичный фильм, но увы и ах! Не могу смотреть даже казалось бы ну совсем не болливудские моменты, коих парво всем сериале!!! Ну почему так!!! Ну почему Будда родился не а России, и почему не было буддистов среди наших классиков, Булгаков например! Зато сейчас бы и читали, и смотрели вполне себе подогнанный к реальности роман, и фильм с историческим персонажем Буддой Шакьямуни, как христианского Иешуа Га Ноцри. А тут, просто жуть какая то, даже намека на буддизм нет, по моему!! Который раз пожалела, что не обладаю даром писателя, чтобы все таки хоть через роман изобразить реальных людей с их человеческими лицами и переживаниями! Особенно умилило, как все учителя Сидхартхи пророчили ему славу и почести, типа они могли точно знать, что он станет просветленным эх! Думаю, как раз наоборот, они могли неодобрить его за гордыню найти истину самому, тем более тогда все были на Гуру заморочены! Короче, плохо дело с этой темой!������

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

В году эдак кажется 2012-2013 был в Индии на учениях ЕСДЛ и там в один из дней после учений поставили 3-х часовой фильм про жизнь Будды Шакьямуни - его рождение, молодость, взросление и момент просветления. Название фильма - Siddhartha the Buddha. Сняли Шри-Ланкийцы. По какой-то неведомой причине фильма до сих пор нет нигде, ни в прокате, ни в продаже. Фильм смотрелся на одном дыхании! Вот трейлер:




На фейсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/SriSiddharthaGautamaofficial/

На твиттере: https://twitter.com/kalyaanmittaent

На инстаграмме: https://www.instagram.com/srisiddharthagautama/

И еще посоветовал бы посмотреть фильм Сидхартха по одноименному роману Г. Гессе. Прекрасный фильм - тематика вполне буддийская...

Вот еще один фильм о жизни Будды Шакьямуни. Сняли индусы. Не переврали, все канонически. Фильм на хинди, перевода вроде нет...

----------

Доня (27.02.2018)

----------


## Доня

А что то из этого есть на русском?

----------


## Доня

У меня просьба к знающим! В это видео, на 14 минуте, Будда приходит у умирающему мирянину Судатте, который служил ему верой и правдой. И он говорит ему слова : " Повторяй за мной. Я не глаза, я не уши, я не язык, я не тело, я не сознание. Я не то, что я вижу, я не то, что я слышу, я не то что чувствую своим обонянием. Вкус, осязание и звучащие вслух мысли - меня в них нет! Я ни этот образ, и не этот звук, я не аромат, и не мысли, я ни вкус и ни сознание. Я не земля, я ни небо, я не ветер, я не вода! Я не сознание, ничто не может меня связать. Рождение и смерть не могут повлиять на меня! Я улыбаюсь. потому что я не рождался и не могу умереть. Рождение не подарило мне жизнь, и смерть не может отнять ее у меня. Мое существование никогда не опиралось на рождение и смерть, и сейчас не опирается на них!....."
Есть ли такая сутта? Подскажите пж, очень уж зацепило!!!

----------

Шуньяананда (04.06.2018)

----------


## Доня

> В году эдак кажется 2012-2013 был в Индии на учениях ЕСДЛ и там в один из дней после учений поставили 3-х часовой фильм про жизнь Будды Шакьямуни - его рождение, молодость, взросление и момент просветления. Название фильма - Siddhartha the Buddha. Сняли Шри-Ланкийцы. По какой-то неведомой причине фильма до сих пор нет нигде, ни в прокате, ни в продаже. Фильм смотрелся на одном дыхании! Вот трейлер:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> На фейсбуке: https://www.facebook.com/SriSiddharthaGautamaofficial/
> 
> На твиттере: https://twitter.com/kalyaanmittaent
> 
> Прекрасный фильм - тематика вполне буддийская.


Да, странно, что не найти фильм, жаль... очень!

----------

Шуньяананда (04.06.2018)

----------


## Олег Павлов

> У меня просьба к знающим! В это видео, на 14 минуте, Будда приходит у умирающему мирянину Судатте, который служил ему верой и правдой. И он говорит ему слова : " Повторяй за мной. Я не глаза, я не уши, я не язык, я не тело, я не сознание. Я не то, что я вижу, я не то, что я слышу, я не то что чувствую своим обонянием. Вкус, осязание и звучащие вслух мысли - меня в них нет! Я ни этот образ, и не этот звук, я не аромат, и не мысли, я ни вкус и ни сознание. Я не земля, я ни небо, я не ветер, я не вода! Я не сознание, ничто не может меня связать. Рождение и смерть не могут повлиять на меня! Я улыбаюсь. потому что я не рождался и не могу умереть. Рождение не подарило мне жизнь, и смерть не может отнять ее у меня. Мое существование никогда не опиралось на рождение и смерть, и сейчас не опирается на них!....."
> Есть ли такая сутта? Подскажите пж, очень уж зацепило!!!


МН148, например. Да везде. МН143 - тоже предсмертная. Но в суттах всё немного не в таком ключе. В фильме, кажется (могу ошибаться), индусы подспудно подгоняют слова Будды под адвайту. Что, мол, за всем этим есть некое истинное Я.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2018), Доня (04.06.2018), Шуньяананда (04.06.2018)

----------


## Александр С

Нашел Sri Siddhartha Gautama 2013, но только на сингальском: 

```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1bb8487f5813d9285ec51643fe455709e86db0d4&dn=Sri+Siddhartha+Gautama+2013+%5BFull+Movie+in+Sinhalese%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969
```

----------


## Доня

> Нашел Sri Siddhartha Gautama 2013, но только на сингальском: 
> 
> ```
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:1bb8487f5813d9285ec51643fe455709e86db0d4&dn=Sri+Siddhartha+Gautama+2013+%5BFull+Movie+in+Sinhalese%5D&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fzer0day.ch%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fexodus.desync.com%3A6969
> ```


Осталось выучить сингальский)(

----------

